# [résolu] [matériel] Gentoo sur une carte mère chip P35/ICH9?

## moon06

Bonsoir tout le monde et bonne année à tous  :Smile: 

J'envisage d'acheter cette carte mère : Asustek P5K SE

Après quelques recherches sur le net, il semblerait que le support du SATA ne soit pas excellent avec l'ICH9, même avec un kernel récent ; auriez-vous des retours d'expérience à me donner ?

Merci  :Exclamation: Last edited by moon06 on Wed Jan 09, 2008 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut :

Un petit "lspci" de ma machine au bureau :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
> ...

 

Bah, apparemment, çà tourne ^^.

Mais il faut effectivement un noyau récent (aka le 2.6.23) pour que l'ich9 (S-ATA et réseau) fonctionne.

Si tu as d'autres questions  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Bio

J'ai une Asus P5K (tout court pas SE) et je n'ai aucun problème avec le SATA en 2.6.23 si ça peut apporter de l'eau à ton moulin

----------

## moon06

Merci pour vos retours  :Smile: 

J'ai finalement pris la Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 avec un Core 2 Duo E6750.

Cette carte mère est aussi en P35 Express + ICH9 + Intel HD Audio donc à priori aucun souci  :Smile: 

Réponse (et [résolu] ?) d'ici quelques jours ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouais, bien vu pour la Gigabyte, j'aurais tendance à fortement déconseiller les Asus P5K bas de gamme (et j'en ai précisément une), car Asus ne s'en occupe pas du tout correctement, côté suivi BIOS en particuliers.

----------

## moon06

Bon, tout marche impec avec un Kernel récent, absolument rien à redire  :Smile: 

Merci encore pour vos avis   :Exclamation: 

----------

